# Lathe - Woodriver Self-Centering 4-Jaw Chuck ?



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Has any one here used the Woodriver Self-Centering 4-Jaw Chuck ? Or do you have any other recommendations for a 4 Jaw Self-Centering Chuck ?
I'm just starting my adventure into wood turning and I want to purchase a chuck but do not want to make a mistake I will regret. Any help and/or comments will be appreciated.
A link to the lathe chuck information follows:
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020042/18871/34-x-16-TPI-Self-Centering-4-Jaw-Chuck.aspx


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

I just bought this chuck a month ago. As I have never used a chuck before, I don't know much about them.
It seems to me to be a little hard to tighten up. I have only used it twice though.

Gonna keep it & play some more !!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

John, I've been satisfied with other Woodriver products, so I doubt this chuck would be bad. However, I highly recommend the Barracuda. I have it, and so do some other LJ's. It's a bigger investment, but the extra jaws and woodworm screw it comes with make it an excellent value. By the time you start adding these to your cheaper chuck, you'll end up spending just as much. Plus you get the advantage of easy key tightening.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

...and there is the Apprentice chuck that comes with four jaws, not bad for the money.


----------



## SOLTC (Jul 1, 2009)

John,

I only started turning in 09/09.
I have a JET JWL-1220vs.
I bought the WR 4-Jaw Chuck when I got my lathe.
This chuck has done everything I've asked of it.
I've bought all of the other jaws, and adapted the PSI Utility Chuck #1 Jaws to it.


----------



## DTWoodknot (Sep 4, 2009)

pennstate has an economy 4 jaw chuck that has some good reviews and it is on special right now with a free Flat Jaw
http://www.pennstateind.com

Includes FREE Jumbo Jaws for a limited time only!Utility Grip 4 Jaw Chrome Lathe Chuck System: includes 2 jaws and FREE 8 Jumbo Flat Jaw

check it out


----------



## eagle124 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey guys….Along this line of chucks….does anyone have any good reference material on the use of chucks….I'm sure a lot of us could learn some good tricks of using them!!!


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Richard Raffan's "Turning Wood" both in book and dvd. These are the holly graill of wood turning! Raffan has several others that are just as good, no, just as great!


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Have just got the pennstate chuck mentioned above. Here is the link for it

Have used it with all 3 sets of jaws several time so far. Seems to work great for the cheaper chucks. Agree that a "Key" type chuck would be easier to tighten, this one does what I want.

Have seen Richard Raffans "Turning Wood" video. Lots of good info. Very informative.

Scrappy


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I've been using my Oneway Talon for a long time. However, if I were buying a new chuck today I would get the barracuda. I've used it and it is as good as or better than the Oneway and it costs less.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I have Richard Raffan's "Turning Wood" both in book and DVD and as said above they are great. If you get the book get at least the 3rd edition it contains a little more information than the earlier editions. The DVD will show the page numbers in the book that pertain to what's going on on the video, great feature..


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I have that chuck or one just like it, I got from Wood Worker Depot in Greenbay WI. I ues it on my HF lathe, I got all the different jaw sets for it as well. Works great for me no complaints at all. I use it for all kinds of turning, making wheels. you name it. I have a 5/8 jacobs chuck in the the tail stock as well. Send me a message if you have any questions


----------



## eagle124 (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks like I'll be getting "Turning Wood" .......thanks


----------

